# Lighted Nock Review: 6 different nocks



## JDJHNTR (Jun 26, 2007)

I for one really appreciate you taking the time to post this. It should prove very valuable to anyone thinking of trying the lighted knocks!!


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

Great Read THX.......I use the Firenocks and agree.

You get what you pay for in MOST cases!!!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*report*

great job on the test report


----------



## memphistinker (Aug 1, 2009)

*One Word !*

REMARKABLE: :wav:

Michael . . . I was just beginning my search for lighted knocks for this year's hunt. For me - Your well-worded report could not be more timely.

Thank you.

2009 Bowtech S.W.A.T. 71/29
Huntin' Whitetails in Hardeman/Fayette/Shelby Counties in Tennesse!


----------



## gsptarget (Aug 21, 2009)

Been on the fence for a bit with lighted nocks.
Thank you for taking the time to do well written comparison


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you so much for this!!!!! I was planning on getting a lighted nock for this season and now I can make an informed decision. -Chirs


----------



## deerhunter5 (Jul 27, 2009)

great review, looks like there's nothing to spectacular out there yet so I'll wait til next year.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I wish they were legal here in Colorado!


----------



## 174in (Jul 7, 2009)

I like the idea of the cx noc being it weighs the closest to a regualar noc


----------



## Cajun H (Aug 26, 2009)

Great report


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

The review has now been updated to inlcude extended shooting (200+ shots). A quick summary:

Lumenock continued to perform well, but the shaft need to be squared up eventually as the electrical leads started to dig little divots.

The third Lazer Eye bit the dust fairly early in the extended testing.

Firenock continued to perform well.

G-Force number three (parts from numbers one and two) failed fairly early in extended testing.

Tracer number two was put into action because number one kept going into sleep mode. Number two performed quite well.

Po'Nocks are what the are. Cheap, work well if left lit or only shooting once, but a pain to turn off after every shot.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Widgeon said:


> The review has now been updated to inlcude extended shooting (200+ shots). A quick summary:
> 
> Lumenock continued to perform well, but the shaft need to be squared up eventually as the electrical leads started to dig little divots.
> 
> ...


And it will continue to perform well. Like you, I've tried them all and they all failed at one point or another with some being worse than others, except for the Firenocks. They are working flawlessly for me as well. Best lighted nock out. Period.

Dawg


----------



## Trackdog (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info, great post


----------



## GM3 (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree this is a great post, Thanks for the time you put into it to help everybody out!!!


----------

